# Orlunden in Schweden



## Timoma (28. Februar 2010)

Hallöschen,
ich fahre im Sommer nach Südschweden an den Orlunden
und möchte gerne wissen wo man die meisten Hechte findet
und welcher Köder (Kunstköder) der Beste ist.   #:


----------



## silviomopp (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Orlunden in Schweden*

Da biste hier falsch...dein Thema gehört hier hinein :                           *Angeln in Dänemark, Schweden und Finnland*


----------



## The_Pike (1. März 2010)

*AW: Orlunden in Schweden*

_*@silviomopp


#q#q#q
*_


----------



## lille pojken (2. März 2010)

*AW: Orlunden in Schweden*

Hejsan

Viel ist ueber den see nicht zu finden,nur das ein Clup aus Olofström da wohl hin und wieder auch fischt!!!
Hecht und Barsch sollte wohl kein Problem sein,wen es auch Forellen werden sollen sind viele am Nachbarsee am Fischen im Vitavatten,sonst must du mal im Turibuero in Olofström nachfragen!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Orlunden in Schweden*

Hallo Timoma,

hast Du schon Ergebnisse bekommen? Komme gerade aus Schweden und fahre nächste Woche wieder für zwei Wochen. In der zweiten Woche bin ich am Orlunden! Da war ich schon häufiger, allerdings mehr weil mir da das Haus so gut gefällt. Das Angeln ist da leider etwas dürftig! In der Regel fängt man zwar viele Hechte, die sind aber für Schweden fast ausschließlich Zwerge! Bei den Inseln in der Mitte stehen insbesondere Abends die Barsche. Wann fahrt Ihr da hin?


----------



## Timoma (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Orlunden in Schweden*

Sorry, dass ich nicht so schnell geantwortet habe. Das einzige was ich gefangen habe sind ein Hecht und sonst nur Kleinzeug. Ein Bekannter hat auf Grund einen 80 cm langen und 1 kg schweren Aal gefangen. Ich habe alles probiert, aber viel ist dabei nicht rausgesprungen. Das Ferienhaus war super. Wünsch dir weiterhin Erfolg. :vik:


----------



## arminenbruno (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Orlunden in Schweden*

Hallo,
 fahre im Juni 2016 an den Orlunden kann mie jemand Auskunft geben was man dort fängt und welche Wobbler-Farben angesagt sind


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Orlunden in Schweden*

Ich war schon ca. 6 Mal am Orlunden. Allerdings ehr wegen dem schönen Haus mit der super Lage, das wir immer buchen. Erwarte vom Orlunden wenig und Du wirst wahrscheinlich noch endtäuscht. Oft viele Zwerghechte und ganz selten mal einen Barsch. Kannst auch mal arnichris dazu befragen. Der wacht heute noch von Albträumen über den Orlunden auf!!!


----------



## arnichris (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Orlunden in Schweden*

Uihh... meine Meinung zum Orlunden? Schöne Lage, schöner See aber bevor ich da wieder hinfahre zum Angeln bohr ich mir lieber ein Loch in die Kniescheibe und schütte mir Buttermilch rein


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Orlunden in Schweden*

na dann passt der Smily ja vor der Frage ?=


----------



## Zanderflosse (2. August 2017)

*AW: Orlunden in Schweden*

Ich habe schon eine Anfrage zum Orlunden gestellt. Da hab ich hier doch noch ein paar Statements gefunden. Also wie „arnichris“ schreibt, lohnt es sich nur wegen der Landschaft. Dann werde ich doch lieber mal Abstand von diesem See nehmen, sonst werde ich von meinen Angel-Kollegen, 8 an der Zahl, wohl eher als Köder für die nächste Angeltour benutzt. Beste Grüße


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Orlunden in Schweden*

Besser ist das!!!!!


----------



## jkc (4. August 2017)

*AW: Orlunden in Schweden*

Moin, wie ist das zu erklären, dass ein über einen Quadratkilometer großer See, der zwischen anderen hoch produktiven Gewässern liegt, nicht beangelnswert sein soll?|kopfkrat

Grüße JK


----------

